
Why Facts Don’t Change Our Minds (2017) - Hooke
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/why-facts-dont-change-our-minds
======
dang
Why they didn't in 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18099488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18099488)

Why they didn't at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810764)

